
Nephrologist To Mac Blogger: The Unlikely Career Path Of MacRumors' Arnold Kim - prakash
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/nephrologist-to-mac-blogger-the-unlikely-career-path-of-macrumors-arnold-kim
======
silencio
congrats to arn for one of the best mac sites ever :)

he's also a regular on HN!

~~~
arn
thanks. and yep, this was posted before in a different form:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=236308>

